
Mushroom Leather Is More Than a Sustainable Alternative to Animal Skin - sohkamyung
https://wtvox.com/fashion-innovation/mushroom-leather/
======
amanaplanacanal
One point that is mentioned way down in the article: most animal leather is a
byproduct of raising animals for meat. Even if you replaced all leather with
this, it wouldn’t have much effect on global warming or animal welfare.

~~~
foxyv
It would increase the cost of meat a little due to the fact that the leather
would be cheaper with decreased demand. Since the cost of the cow would be the
same and the income from leather would drop, ranchers would need to increase
prices on meat to maintain the same income. Increase in meat prices would
decrease demand a little.

While this wouldn't strike the demand for cattle it would net some marginal
gains.

